# Any tips on keeping live shrimp alive longer ??



## Backlash

How to keep shrimp alive longer ??


----------



## Tuna Man

On a boat or off a boat?


----------



## Telum Pisces

On the water or at the house overnight????? Shrimp basically kill themselves in a closed environment literally from their crap. They need good water circulation from a fresh source or heavy filtration to stay alive longer.


----------



## Tuna Man

While fishing from shore...

Take a container, preferably a ice chest, place plenty of ice in it 1/3 to 1/2 full.Coat the ice with numerous sheets of wet saltwater newspaper. Place shrimp onnewspaper. Don't let the shrimp come in contact with the ice as it will freeze them.

In a boat...Live well with *plenty* of saltwater circulation. The warmer the water the more it has to be changed.


----------



## biggamefishr

cool, clean, oxygenated water...........i usually keep a wet towel draped over the livewell on my boat to help keep it cool, i don't know if it really helps or not, but i never have a problem. I really don't have to worry about the clean and oxygenated part since i have a high turnover rate over water in my livewell. but if you're just using a bucket or something i'd keep it covered and in the shade (under a towel, beside a chair, etc) and change the water out quite often


----------



## true-king

I read an article in a fishing magabout keeping shrimp alive called "Shrimp Rides."You can wrap a towel around a brick and stick it in your livewell. The shrimp will "ride" by hanging onto the toweland expend less energy during the trip. They won't get beat up as much during a bumpy ride in the boat.

I haven't tried it before, but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## opus68

I put a frozen bottle of water in with the shrimp. It makes them very lethargic and I think it makes them last longer.


----------



## Pier#r

Water temp is a CRITICAL factor (in the summer).

IF you're saving them overnite, try to put the containerin an airconditioned room. For sure out of the sun or off a hot slab or asphalt.Frozen water bottlescan help regulate the temp, but you don't want to 'shock' the bait with a sudden rise or drop in water temp.

O2 supply into the water is more critical in water as the temprises near or above80 degrees. TheO2 saturation point is about 2% less per degree rise in the water temp.Warmer water can not hold as much oxygen and saltier water a bit less than fresher water.

Amonia in your bait bucket is thenext biggest bait killer. A product like Shrimp or Pogie Saver (that helps to neutralize the amonia waste in the water) is as critical as O2 when you're keeping bait in aclosed container for prolonged periods.Try to keep the lid openwith a fan to circulate the air over the container to help dissapate the amonia vapors.


----------



## mdrobe2

Shrimp Shack- from Academy. Keeps 'em doing pretty well...


----------

